# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Krampus, GWAR, Fright Before Christmas, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW Episode 95

The Holiday season is upon us, but there is still a dark side to all the festivities, to keep your black little hearts warm at night.

The Krampus is coming and I think he already got Storm! The Roundtable of Terror sits down with Dan Baker of the Krampus Society, and he gives us the gory details of a holiday legend that began in Bavaria and is now becoming bigger in the US.

Badger get a chance to interview Pustulus Maximus of GWAR to find out the latest with Krampus’s favorite band, including a New Years Evil concert.

We bring you the latest Gruesome Giveaway contest, and we promise the winner will not get a sack of coal, but a really cool prize from Screamline Studios.

The Unknown Scare-Actor is back with a reading of his horrorday classic, ‘Twas the Fright Before Christmas.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, While Storm Rants on, in a Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare-Actor continues his research on the origins of Halloween, while the Haunt Rocker spins the Holiday inspired spooky tunes.

The Krampus hid the body, and you will become an accomplice. just by listening to…The Big Scary KRAMPUS Show!!

Featured Music:
Krampus, Little Helpers, Parade of the Tin Soldiers – Midnight Syndicte

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

